

Why Programmers Shouldn't Study Programming - nickurban
http://sophwarist.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/improve-your-life-not-your-craft-why-programmers-shouldnt-study-programming/

======
nickurban
FYI this article has been rewritten a bit.

